# Please help me



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

How I feel may be kind of hard to describe, so I'll try my best. It feels like I have no sense of Perceptual Rigidity. My brain just feels too flexible. There is no sense of reality because it feels too easy to analyze things. I need something that will make it feel easier to read my perceptual compass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

That description reminds me specifically of derealization. Have you been to a professional to discuss any therapy/med plans?

We can't tell you what you need- although reducing overall anxiety and staying busy seems to help with the sensations. Medication can be helpful as well.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

My brain essentially feels like a radio that can't stay tuned because there's too much interference from other stations.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah that's typically what we call "brain fog" it's hard to focus and learn new things when that is going on. I agree with nick. Is there something you love to do that keeps you busy and focused?


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Have you tried anti-fungals? I believe there are many cases of DR and "Brain Fog" from mycotoxins that build up in the brain. Natural anti-fungals or prescription like Diflucan, Sporonax, Lamisil Nystatin. Some prescription anti-fungals can be taxing on the liver so keep an eye out for that and get liver enzymes checked if you are on it a long time. May be worth giving a short trial of these to see if it clears some of these symptoms.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

AndyD, what non-prescription anti-fungal do you recommend?

The problem is that my sense of perception feels too manuel. I want it to feel automatic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

I've never personally heard of anyone using anti-fungals, you need to be careful with that simply because they are used to treat something. So if you're not having a fungus problem it could cause skin irritation. Just be careful before applying anything that isn't completely necessary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

Or if you take oral antifungals be careful of AST/ALT levels in your liver like AndyD said.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there anything that causes your brain to feel less machine like and more animal like?


----------



## Aerin (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Yeah that's typically what we call "brain fog" it's hard to focus and learn new things when that is going on. I agree with nick. Is there something you love to do that keeps you busy and focused?


I switched to like 90% organic, at the very least no processed stuff, and that helps immensely. Some stuff is a lot more expensive, but it's stuff that was cheap to begin with. 4$ instead of 2$ for milk and eggs is a small price for not feeling like you are thinking through muck. I've come to avoid most supplements - honestly your body/digestive tract is not supposed to be hit with 1000X the natural amount of something.

Music, visually relaxing or entertaining things (fun to hear/watch but with no demand to do anything with it) or otherwise cathartic (movies, games) activities helps too. Games is kind of double-edged though because nothing 'helps' feeling like you are playing in the third person like playing in the third person (had a doctor recommend this once as a way to get my mind off DP...realized he didn't quite get it...)


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Daneclark said:


> AndyD, what non-prescription anti-fungal do you recommend?
> 
> The problem is that my sense of perception feels too manuel. I want it to feel automatic.


I would try Diflucan. Nystatin remains only in the intestines so this is not a a good one. Diflucan is bettter for systemic and can get into blood and other tissues. Like all meds there is also risks and side effects you can get from Diflucan but i would argue it is a lot safer than any SSRI, anti-pyschotic, benzos and a lot of the other crazy %*%*% stuff people take on here. Still if you go this route do a little research on what to look out for for side effects, get liver enzymes checked and take probiotics with it as well. Also i would avoid as much sugar, carbs and gluten during this time . Add a little Cocconut Oil for extra punch. Take Omega 3 and Methyl B12 to repair the receptors. This could all clear your head right up. I'm serious.... I'm not saying it will definetly work, but it stands a good chance and is worth tyring considering you spend that next 10 years walking around like a robot with stuck brain. Or worse you end up Lithium for 10 years when all you needed was a few weeks of an antifungal. Ha. imagine that. Unfortuantley this stuff happens everyday to people. Gotta love the medical field. They treat symptoms only. Could care less about whats causing a problem.

I personally do not believe DP is anything more than a symptom of another disease, mainly infections and/or autoimmune. I certainty do not think it has one bit to do with physchological stuff Anway this is just one approach to try.Could help, not terribly high risk. If you go for it, let us know if you get any relief.


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

ALso i just saw you wrote :non-prescription anti-fungal". I would try Oil of Oregano, Cocconut Oil, or Colladial Silver if you go the natural route.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

I think what I need is something that will give me a sharper sense of emotional valence.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

It feels like the part of me that is supposed to give me a sense of assurance and intuition about everything is busted.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

It feels like the part of me that is supposed to give me a sense of assurance and intuition about everything is busted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

Daneclark said:


> It feels like the part of me that is supposed to give me a sense of assurance and intuition about everything is busted.


It's not busted. It's still there. You're detached from it, so it seems broken or missing. Over time as you heal you become more attached to intuition and that'll give you a sense of assurance as well.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe it's not busted but it can certainly use a tune-up. I think what I need is something that will make me feel more sensitive to emotionally arousing stimuli.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

You are very eloquent with words - perhaps the first member here who has even come close to describing what I'm experiencing


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

The part of me that made everything feel sincere is gone. Please tell me how to get it back.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Please, there's got to be something that makes emotionally arousing stimuli more difficult to inhibit.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

I know this may sound odd, but I want to feel more hypervigilant. It makes everything feel more real.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Daneclark said:


> I know this may sound odd, but I want to feel more hypervigilant. It makes everything feel more real.


I wish I had the answers, I really do. All I've really tried is talk therapy so far and it hasn't done anything at all to change the blankness.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there at least sometging that makes things feel more synchronized? One problem is that instead of feeling like one timeless, all-purpose, universal self, I feel like a bunch of uncoordinated sub-selfs who are always fighting eachother for dominance.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, that's what's wrong with me- I feel like I have no sense of identity.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry but it's like I'm talking to a brick wall around here


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Everything feels too neutral.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Please, I need something that makes emotions not feel so easy to neutralize.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Sigh

Come on people, please don't make fill up an entire page with nothing but my own posts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

You say you want to feel emotion, you need to tell us more about yourself, that's the only way any of us will be able to help. I've read through these posts, and you're going through the numbness of DP, unfortunately it happens for all of us. Feeling emotion at first is gonna hurt, but if that's what you want there are ways to do it. Think about your past, something that made you happy, something that made you sad, anything that can open the floodgates so to speak.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Jeff, I would love to do that, but right now the part of me that's supposed to tell me the difference between happy and sad feels too fragile.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, if you ever want to talk in PM, or you're feeling better, feel free, it's what we are here for.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

I guess the best way of describing how I feel is that my brain no longer recognizes the perceptual reflexes that tell it the difference between happy, sad, scared, or mad.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

My brain just feels to easy to control. I don't want it to feel so easy to control, I just want to be able to go with the flow and trust my instinxts


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

It feels like my sense of perception isn't properly "locked into place" any more.


----------



## Daneclark (Jul 16, 2014)

Please, there's just got to be sometging out there that makes things feel more locked into place, that's the way I used to feel before I was chemically lobotomized by b12 shots.


----------

